# sores on dogs back.



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

just discovered some nasty sores on otis's back along his spine.

they werent there the other day, look round and about half inch across buried right under his fur. dont seem to be bothering him as we can touch them and have put savlon on until we can get to the vet tomorrow.

almost looks as if a layer of skin has been taken off in a circle.

poor little boy, worried now.

the little git is always in rivers and woods just wondering if he might have picked something up or maybe caught his back going under a fence or something.

edit::

mrs says it was seeping some greeny stuff and smells


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope it's just accidentally damage and not hot spots 
If it's hot spots you may have problems all his life.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

could it be the shampoo we used? it was tea tree oil. for dogsm but just wondering if it could cause it.

concerned now we have seen it as the poor little thing might be in pain.
will try and get a picture of the sores


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

whats hot spots hun? i thought that was if he got bitten or something


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

It's not the normal place to have hot spots, so hope it's just accident damage that has a little infection
Hot Spots: Acute Moist Dermatitis in Dogs


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i just googled them hun. 

they sound just like what he has, we have put savlon on but maybe the wrong thing to do.

will be at vets tomorrow asap.

he isnt picking at it tho or licking it. hopefully it might just be a scrape thats gone a bit manky.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Could be hit spots with the recent weather or it could be these littles sods

Sebaceous Cysts in Dogs

Best get them checked out for peace of mind.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

yep it seems like a strange place to have one.

he is always ducking under fences and stuff maybe a bit of cow poo or horse poo or summat got in.

right along his spine it is as if he has scraped it, but it has come up suddenly from this morning.

he seems relaxed tho and we can touch it .


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Could it be ring worm, they are usually round marks.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

hope not, these look as if a layer of skin has been removed.

will try for a photo later he is asleep now.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Toby had something similar a few weeks ago. They seemed to develop over night & looked awful. The vet thought it may be a flea allergy (although I hadn't seen any on him & he had been frontlined). he was given a weeks course of antibiotics which cleared them up almost immediatley & so far, he hasn't had a reoccurrence.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

looks just like this, i googled hot spot images and this what i found. poor baby


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Toby had something similar a few weeks ago. They seemed to develop over night & looked awful. The vet thought it may be a flea allergy (although I hadn't seen any on him & he had been frontlined). he was given a weeks course of antibiotics which cleared them up almost immediatley & so far, he hasn't had a reoccurrence.


thats good to hear thanks.
glad he is ok

he is frontlined regularly but i suppose one could bite him before it dies and infect him i dunno.

i feel real sad for him now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

davehyde said:


> looks just like this, i googled hot spot images and this what i found. poor baby


It would look the same as that if he'd scraped it.
If it's on his spine, I'd still guess at an accident


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

rona, the fact that he isnt nibbling it or biting at it makes me hope that too tbh. i'd rather he scratched it on a fence i think that get hot spots at his age.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I hope it's just accidentally damage and not hot spots
> If it's hot spots you may have problems all his life.


Hey calm down you me and Rupert are going to destroy all thoughts of having one once means problems for life 



davehyde said:


> i just googled them hun.
> 
> they sound just like what he has, we have put savlon on but maybe the wrong thing to do.
> 
> ...


OK, I read somewhere savlon has something in which dogs shouldn't ingest so I would get rid of it if he is licking, and not put more on in case he does, but sudocrem is meant to be OK as far as I know.

Hot spots need air to get to them to dry out. Is the fur slightly matted with gunky looking stuff and are the spots in a place he could nibble at or reach with a foot to itch?

If yes they could well be hot spots, just like friction burns and can be caused by over itching due to heavy moulting, not drying off close to the skin quick enough and general being too hot making them feel itchy thus they itch and off comes the top layer of skin = hotspot.

Its up to you of course but if I see anything like a hot spot now I wont hesitate to get the scissors on and clip the fur away so that it/they are exposed to the air and get chance to dry out. I would think perhaps whatever it is the vet may want to let air get to it, so he may have to have the fur around them clipped. It grows back though, Rupert's is but be prepared I never wanted Rupert to have fur clipped/cut off as I heard all these stories of how it doesn't grow back but it is and he doesn't bat an eyelid at having a bald patch.

Fingers crossed Mr Otis is feeling better soon!

Also, if he isn't itching or biting it may not be irritating him so I would lay off the creams for now and see if it will start to dry out on its own. Maybe if he will allow give it a dab with some salt water or something and then I would just leave it, don't want to make him more aware of it and start fussing if he's not too bothered at the minute.

ETA: Rupert's had a hot spot (he's not yet two years old) and you guys are making it sound like its the end of the world  be pleased to know my vet isn't such a scare mongerer :laugh: They are treatable which is the important factor


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

the voice of reason lol.

i go into a panic where my little man is concerned.:scared:

he cant really get to it to nibble it, gonna wash the savlon off in a min when i have finished my chicken, well 'our' chicken:lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

davehyde said:


> the voice of reason lol.
> 
> i go into a panic where my little man is concerned.:scared:
> 
> he cant really get to it to nibble it, gonna wash the savlon off in a min when i have finished my chicken, well 'our' chicken:lol:


Haha I bet he eats better than you do, mine does sometimes! If I've got a spare bit of cash on me it usually goes on something for Sir Rupert too :lol: My grandma calls him my little 'Princeling' haha!

Hotspots aren't nice but they can be fixed which is the main thing. Hopefully its just a one off thing whatever it is and the vet can guide you on how to sort it once and for all :thumbup:

Have to stalk your profile in a min, not sure I've seen many recent (as in the last month or so) photos of Otis! Unless you have any recent ones you've not posted yet?!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Hey calm down you me and Rupert are going to destroy all thoughts of having one once means problems for life


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Tinsley telling me to be calm :laugh:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Tinsley telling me to be calm :laugh:


:lol: you should try this medication, its amazing :scared:


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i got loads of new photos, how do i link a photobucket album to here?


whose the calmest?????? :lol::lol::arf:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

davehyde said:


> i got loads of new photos, how do i link a photobucket album to here?
> 
> whose the calmest?????? :lol::lol::arf:


Oh yikes I don't know. Maybe if you go on My Home, All Albums, and then link whatever is in the bar when you have opened whichever album you want? I don't even have albums, just all photos in recent uploads eep 

I think we should have a golden retriever meet at some point, that would be amazing


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

deffo, we have met a few retrievers from forums and even been to wales to meet some lol.

i have sent you a pm with photobucket links in. if any pics that shouldnt be there dont say owt in here ok :lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

davehyde said:


> deffo, we have met a few retrievers from forums and even been to wales to meet some lol.
> 
> i have sent you a pm with photobucket links in. if any pics that shouldnt be there dont say owt in here ok :lol::lol::thumbup:


I have sent you an almost stalkerish reply depending if I am right or wrong :laugh:


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

got it and you are right lol.
well done sherlock:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I am no vet but have seen ringworm on cattle and horses and I got it myself many years ago just one patch... And it looks like ring worm to me... Just looking at your pic.... Ringworm can be very itchy, and sore.. Now try not to touch what ever it is and wash your hands severely, your dog I am pretty sure can pick this up from anywhere an infected animal has rubbed.. 
Please correct me re this if I am wrong... 

If it is ringworm you can use caneston to remove it....
Good luck at the vets tomorrow.. xxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL....I stress if my dogs so muck as fart in the wrong tone....OK maybe not but you get the drift :lol:
Not sure what it could be but it fits the symptoms of a few things doesn't it, including injury which I hope it is because then at least it will heal quickly with luck.
It amazes me that however good a vet is their first diagnosis seems to be flea allergies however different the sore patches present themselves from dog to dog, I personally think that this is a one treatment covers the easiest diagnosis kind of thing and then if it still doesn't go they look further, they said the same about Fizz at first and hers turned out to be multiple allergies of many different things. 
Whatever it is I hope the vet sorts it out quickly and your pooch is happier for it..
Clare xx


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

tyv
m me too hun


----------

